# Sierra support national soccer-team!



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello All,


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness, did Sierra have fun or what? Great photography and story.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Go Netherlands! Go Sierra! :cheer2:
What wonderful pictures, as always. I think the Welpies add terrific color to the photos!

I hope your team won so Sierra can cheer some more with her cubs!

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sierra looks so cute playing with the whelpies! I see the little ones in the one photo! If the soccer team is watching Sierra they'd for sure win! She's adorable!!!:kiss:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cute pics.
Our friends are back over there now, and sent us an email wearing some kind of strange orange wigs.:suspicious:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job, I felt like I was right there with Sierra and her welpie fun! I think my kids would love shredding that orange hair as well!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the welpies! Great pics.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like Sierra had fun supporting the team! Cute pictures!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, yes the Welpies are great fun!!

This morning Sierra's poo had a really interesting orange pattern ....
























Here you can view how silly the Dutch got with the Welpies 
http://www.ah.nl/welpie/article.jsp?trg=welpie/article.welpiefotos

This is one of the funniest pictures on that site...BTW just want to mention that's NOT me, I do not know those people, they sent in their picture to be published on the site of the national chain of grocery stores...








It was really funny how many cars were covered in Welpies....

Of course I sent some of Sierra's pictures as well, so hopefully she'll be posted on there as well, 
unfortunately, now that we are out of the competition, it might be closed down soon.....

I'll save mine for in 2 years when we have a world cup


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the pictures. Sierra is one of my favorites to always look at. She is a doll and looks so tiny and short.  Boy, those fans sure went all out with their car.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Suzanne - I was watching that game last weekend - and so cheering for the Dutch...because they are all so handsome! Your coach is "hot"! The Russians scoring two goals at the end was disheartening, and so sad for your goal tenders last game. Oh well, Go Orange for the World Cup. 

Love the pictures - especialy of the car covered in Welpies!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thank you 

Yes it was sad for Van Der Sar's last game, he's a TOP pro!!

Well, I guess we Dutch ppl have always and still are a bit silly  Not afraid to make a fool of ourselves *grins* one can't take oneself too serious, life's too short!


----------

